# ALERT:    port/Japanese/prn



## iic2 (Jul 13, 2009)

port/Japanese/prn

There is this file in port/Japanese that will not delete under Windows XP.

The name is prn.  It appears as a folder so I change it name to prnxx cause I thought it was a keyword or something.  Would you believe the appearance changed into a Windows file type (ICON) that has no extension ... You know what I mean.  Not MyFile.txt, but MyFile.  Bottom line, it's now not even a folder anymore.  So I opened up the file and it was EMPTY just like the folder was.  

After trying to delete it again, it crash Windows to death.  So I reboot and went back... Wouldn't you know it ... The name changed back into prn like nothing never happened.

Everything else deleted just fine as far as the ports is concern.   So this is an issue that only Windows was able to detect and iic2 who does things for all kinds or reasons just to see.  Even BSD file are suppose to be only file.   Check and see if you get the same results than report it. 

PS:

Others files through-out BSD may not delete also but that's because a name like Sam and sam inside the same folder is a problem with Windows and that sould be a problem for even BSD by right.  Either way, this has nothing to do with the (prn bug) or what ever you choose to call it.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 13, 2009)

My brand new Segate 500GB hard drive now reads this when I format with Partition Commander.  I got a feeling that prn is stuck in there some where.  Who knows!  but one thing for sure it's out of there for me.

Preforming surface scan

Sector 538317618 in cluster 16807691 is defective


----------



## iic2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just-in-case,  once you have the ports copied on your flash stick and you delete everything off of it using your  Windows machine, and if the prn file will not delete no mater what you do...  "Do Not format the disk yet".

Pop it out the Windows USB port and put it back on your FreeBSD machine and delete it from there.  FreeBSD will delete it from site.  But to be on the safe side dd the flash stick or let Windows format it.  I think that where I went wrong and I knew better but forgot my steps.  I did it many times before, per-bsd folder (that allowed cp of all files) trying to narrow things down to figure out why.  There nothing like reading BSD files on Windows using FasmW or just opening up folders.  But you can't save any changes in Windows format, so quick scans is more than enough for me.

I dd the disk and did a regular MS floppy format on my HDD.  I'm sure it safe for BSD with dd   but I am not about to preforming another surface scan again cause I know the problem is still there underneath the dd.  It's better to be safe than sorry, so I'll just take it back for an replacement today.


----------



## tingo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, this just shows the DOS heritage of WinXP et al, they call it the "ConCon" bug:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LPT#Naming


----------



## estrabd (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a port called, " port/Japanese/prn "?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 17, 2009)

i think i have a new favorite port.


----------

